# Ένοπλες δυνάμεις, εξετάσεις, ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια



## daeman (Dec 3, 2011)

...
*Βουλευτής καταγγέλλει ότι ανάγκασαν υποψήφιες στο Λιμενικό να κάνουν γυμνές κουτσό* (LIFO, 2.12.'11)
Αναμένεται απάντηση για το σουρεάλ περιστατικό 

Ακούγεται πολύ σουρεάλ αλλά η βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ευαγγελία Αμμανατίδου-Πασχαλίδου κατήγγειλε στη Βουλή ότι έβαλαν υποψήφιες για ειδικότητα νομικού στο Λιμενικό Σώμα να κάνουν ολόγυμνες κουτσό. Η βουλευτής έκανε γνωστό το περιστατικό στο πλαίσιο της συνεδρίασης της Επιτροπής Ισότητας, λέγοντας ότι εφόσον οι καταγγελίες ισχύουν «τίθεται θέμα σεξουαλικής παρενόχλησης και βάναυσης προσβολής της προσωπικότητας των υποψηφίων» άρα τα λεγόμενα της χρήζουν και άμεσης διερεύνησης.

Η κυρία Αμμανατίδου, είπε ότι η υποψήφια που επέλεξε να μιλήσει και όχι να σωπάσει «υποχρεώθηκε σε υγειονομική εξέταση μαζί με τις συνυποψήφιές της στον διαγωνισμό κατάταξης Αξιωματικών Λιμενικού Σώματος ελληνικής ακτοφυλακής ειδικότητας νομικού χωρίς προηγουμένως να το γνωρίζει από την προκήρυξη».

Σύμφωνα με την καταγγελία κατά τη διάρκεια της εξέτασης, όλες οι υποψήφιες υποχρεώθηκαν να γδυθούν ενώπιον της υγειονομικής επιτροπής που απαρτιζόταν από άνδρες γιατρούς και μία γυναίκα, η οποία αφού τις ακροάστηκε αποχώρησε από την αίθουσα. Στη συνέχεια κι ενώ οι υποψήφιες ήταν γυμνές αναγκάστηκαν να κάνουν κάμψεις, κουτσό και να τρέχουν μέσα στην αίθουσα υπό τα βλέμματα όλης της επιτροπής και των συνυποψήφιων τους και υπό τα σεξιστικά σχόλια μάλιστα των γιατρών».

Αναμένεται βεβαίως η απάντηση από το Λιμενικό για το περιστατικό, το οποίο κατέθεσε στη Βουλή η βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 
​ 
...
... 
Αν η καταγγελία αποδειχτεί αληθινή, ή το 'χουνε χάσει εντελώς πια ή το 'χανε χαμένο και τώρα το παίρνουμε χαμπάρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

daeman said:


> ...ή το 'χουνε χάσει εντελώς πια ή το 'χανε χαμένο και τώρα το παίρνουμε χαμπάρι.


Θα πάρω την κουρτίνα δύο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2011)

Μη, πρόσεχε! Το ζονγκ παραμονεύει και στις δυο! :scared:
Ξήλωμα και ξαναράψιμο θέλουνε αυτές οι κουρτίνες πια, όλο ξέφτια είναι.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 3, 2011)

daeman said:


> Αν η καταγγελία αποδειχτεί αληθινή, ή το 'χουνε χάσει εντελώς πια ή το 'χανε χαμένο και τώρα το παίρνουμε χαμπάρι.



Υπάρχει και το σενάριο ο συντάκτης να μην ξέρει την τύφλα του ή απλά να προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει θέμα εκ του μη όντως. Η αλήθεια είναι η ας πούμε είδηση αναδείχτηκε πρώτα *από την ζούγκλα* πράγμα που από μόνο του αρκεί για να εξηγήσει πολλά. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι προκηρύξεις του Λιμενικού και της Πυροσβεστικής για πρόσληψη προσωπικού εκτός σχολών ανέκαθεν διακρίνονταν για την αδιαφάνειά τους, πράγμα όμως που είχε να κάνει κυρίως με την συνέντευξη και σε καμία περίπτωση με τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις εισαγωγής σε στρατό/σώματα ασφαλείας, ο τρόπος διεξαγωγής των οποίων δεν είναι ελληνική ανακάλυψη και για τις οποίες όπως φαίνεται κάποιοι ανακάλυψαν την Αμερική.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Ας περιμένουμε προτού καταδικάσουμε. Ενδεχομένως και προτού αθωώσουμε. Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος ανακάλυψε τον τρόπο που γίνονται οι εξετάσεις, αλλά μήπως, αν γίνονται όπως στην περιγραφή, θα πρέπει να ανακαλύψουμε κάποιον νέο τρόπο, που να θυμίζει λιγότερο ναζιστικά στρατόπεδα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2011)

Άσχετα από το αν συνηθίζονταν τέτοια στο παρελθόν ή όχι, θεωρώ δεδομένο τη σήμερον ημέρα ότι οι υγειονομικές εξετάσεις θα γίνονται από γιατρό του ιδίου φύλου ή παρουσία προσωπικού του ιδίου φύλου και ότι θα θεωρείται δεδομένο ο εξεταζόμενος να μην γίνεται θέαμα. 

Το καλοκαίρι ήταν στο νοσοκομείο η γιαγιά μου σε μικτό θάλαμο και έγινε ζήτημα γιατί ζήτησα να είναι τραβηγμένη η κουρτίνα όταν ο διπλανός βγάζει το σώβρακο. Ο διπλανός ήταν ένας εξηντάρης με καρδιά ο οποίος δήλωσε ότι η κουρτίνα είναι δικιά του και άμα γουστάρει να γδύνεται δημόσια θα το κάνει. Οπότε κι εγώ γύρισα την καρέκλα μου να τον κοιτάζω καλύτερα και έκανα φωναχτά σχόλια για τα προσόντα του. Αυτό που με ενόχλησε πιο πολύ ήταν που κανένας άλλος ασθενής, επισκέπτης ή προσωπικό δεν βρήκε τίποτα το περίεργο στο θέαμα και θεώρησαν παράλογη την απαίτησή μου. Μετά από αυτό αποφάσισα ότι το έχουμε χάσει τελείως οι πάντες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> [...] και σε καμία περίπτωση με τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις εισαγωγής σε στρατό/σώματα ασφαλείας, ο τρόπος διεξαγωγής των οποίων δεν είναι ελληνική ανακάλυψη και για τις οποίες όπως φαίνεται κάποιοι ανακάλυψαν την Αμερική.


Δηλαδή;


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο (και μην νομίζεις ότι πάω πάλι να σου την πω), η απόσταση αυτή δεν σου επιτρέπει να αντιληφθείς την κατάσταση που επικρατεί εδώ, παρά μόνο από δεύτερο χέρι, και μάλιστα από μικρό δείγμα, δηλαδή τους συγγενείς και τους γνωστούς σου. Είναι πολύ διαφορετικό να πηγαίνεις εδώ σε οργανισμούς, νοσοκομεία κτλ, και να εξαρτάσαι από το σύστημα, και διαφορετικό να σου λέει κάποιος την εμπειρία του.



Όπως βλεπεις από το προηγούμενο, και τα νοσοκομεία γνωρίζω, και τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και τις τράπεζες κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 3, 2011)

daeman said:


> Σύμφωνα με την καταγγελία κατά τη διάρκεια της εξέτασης, όλες οι υποψήφιες *υποχρεώθηκαν *να γδυθούν ενώπιον της υγειονομικής επιτροπής που απαρτιζόταν από άνδρες γιατρούς και μία γυναίκα, η οποία αφού τις ακροάστηκε αποχώρησε από την αίθουσα. Στη συνέχεια κι ενώ οι υποψήφιες ήταν γυμνές *αναγκάστηκαν *να κάνουν κάμψεις, κουτσό και να τρέχουν μέσα στην αίθουσα υπό τα βλέμματα όλης της επιτροπής και των συνυποψήφιων τους και υπό τα σεξιστικά σχόλια μάλιστα των γιατρών».


Αίσχος αν ισχύει, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί κάποιος να σε υποχρεώσει και να σε αναγκάσει να τα κάνεις αυτά, χωρίς χρήση βίας εννοώ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι προκηρύξεις του Λιμενικού και της Πυροσβεστικής για πρόσληψη προσωπικού εκτός σχολών ανέκαθεν διακρίνονταν για την αδιαφάνειά τους, πράγμα όμως που είχε να κάνει κυρίως με την συνέντευξη και σε καμία περίπτωση με τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις εισαγωγής σε στρατό/σώματα ασφαλείας, ο τρόπος διεξαγωγής των οποίων δεν είναι ελληνική ανακάλυψη και για τις οποίες όπως φαίνεται κάποιοι ανακάλυψαν την Αμερική.


Δεν νομίζω ότι μας ενδιαφέρει ποιος ανακάλυψε την «Αμερική», και ποιος έχει τα πρωτεία σε τέτοιες πρακτικές, το θέμα παραμένει ωστόσο: αν όντως αυτό είναι αλήθεια, η πρακτική είναι άθλια και αυτός που τη σκέφτηκε πρέπει να σουταριστεί με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. 



Elsa said:


> Αίσχος αν ισχύει, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί κάποιος να σε υποχρεώσει και να σε αναγκάσει να τα κάνεις αυτά, χωρίς χρήση βίας εννοώ.


Νομίζω πως όταν είσαι ψαρωμένος, και σε περιβάλλον που μοιάζει με στρατιωτικό από θέμα πειθαρχίας, δεν θέλει και πολύ να υπακούσεις σε ό,τι σου λένε - ακόμα κι αν σου πουν να χοροπηδάς ξεβράκωτη μπροστά στο γιατρό. Που βέβαια αν σου το έλεγε αυτό ο παθολόγος σου, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα του κατέβαζες ό,τι έβρισκες στο κεφάλι και μετά θα του έκανες μήνυση.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2011)

Πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα ηδονοβλεπτικά "καψόνια" πρέπει να συμβαίνουν εδώ και χρόνια. Δηλαδή, μαζεύεται η επιτροπή των γιατρών που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να δει τις υποψήφιες ημίγυμνες και να κάνουν διάφορες κινήσεις (π.χ. κουτσό) προκειμένου να εξακριβωθεί ότι είναι αρτιμελείς και ό,τι άλλο πρέπει να δουν, αλλά ότι οι γιατροί έχουν μετατρέψει αυτή την εξέταση σε ψυχαγωγία τους.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 3, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως όταν είσαι ψαρωμένος, και σε περιβάλλον που μοιάζει με στρατιωτικό από θέμα πειθαρχίας, δεν θέλει και πολύ να υπακούσεις σε ό,τι σου λένε - ακόμα κι αν σου πουν να χοροπηδάς ξεβράκωτη μπροστά στο γιατρό.


Ναι, βρε Palavra, αν είσαι 18 μπορεί, αλλά οι υποψήφιες είναι δικηγορίνες, όχι; Κι αφού έχουν σπουδάσει και νομική, κάτι παραπάνω πρέπει να ξέρουν από δικαιώματα κ.λπ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2011)

Καλά, τώρα πρόσεξα την ειδικότητα. Έχω ξεμείνει από θαυμαστικά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2011)

Η ειδικότητα κλπ δεν έχει σημασία. Το ότι μια υποψήφια πέρασε τέσσερα χρόνια στο πανεπιστήμιο δε σημαίνει ότι είναι ξεβγαλμένη φεμινίστρια-συνδικαλίστρια. Κι όταν είσαι υποψήφιος για δουλειά είναι πιθανό να μην πεις κουβέντα. Εδώ δεν φαίνεται να είπαν κουβέντα οι γυναίκες γιατροί που ήταν παρούσες. 

Υποψιάζομαι κι εγώ ότι είναι όπως το λέει η Αλεξάνδρα. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να σε δει ο γιατρός γυμνό για να αντιληφθεί αν είσαι αρτιμελής, μπορεί να σε δει με τα εσώρουχα. Ή με ρούχα γυμναστικής.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 3, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, τώρα πρόσεξα την ειδικότητα. Έχω ξεμείνει από θαυμαστικά.



Η ειδικότητα δεν έχει να κάνει. Και στις σχολές σωμάτων (στρατολόγοι, οικονομικοί, γιατροί) οι διαδικασίες εισαγωγής είναι ίδιες. Η λογική είναι ότι σε καιρό επιστράτευσης όλο το ένστολο προσωπικό άσχετα ειδικότητας μπορεί να κληθεί υπό τα όπλα και ως εκ τούτου πρέπει να ανταποκρίνεται σε κάποιες ελάχιστες υγειονομικές προδιαγραφές. Άσχετα αν υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδουν G3 στην υπόλοιπη ζωή τους και θα βρίσκονται μέσα σε ένα γραφείο. Μόνο το πολιτικό προσωπικό εξαιρείται.

Ούτως ή άλλως αν δεν κάνω λάθος η νομοθεσία επιβάλει αρτιμέλεια για διορισμό στο δημόσιο (κατά πόσο είναι αυτό απαραίτητο το συζητάμε βέβαια).



nickel said:


> Ας περιμένουμε προτού καταδικάσουμε. Ενδεχομένως και προτού αθωώσουμε. Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος ανακάλυψε τον τρόπο που γίνονται οι εξετάσεις, αλλά μήπως, αν γίνονται όπως στην περιγραφή, θα πρέπει να ανακαλύψουμε κάποιον νέο τρόπο, που να θυμίζει λιγότερο ναζιστικά στρατόπεδα.



Πολύ σωστά. Βέβαια, σύμφωνα με ορισμένους δημοσιογράφους το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας δεν υφίσταται και όλοι είναι ένοχοι μέχρι να αποδειχθεί το αντίστροφο. 



SBE said:


> Άσχετα από το αν συνηθίζονταν τέτοια στο παρελθόν ή όχι, θεωρώ δεδομένο τη σήμερον ημέρα ότι οι υγειονομικές εξετάσεις θα γίνονται από γιατρό του ιδίου φύλου ή παρουσία προσωπικού του ιδίου φύλου και ότι θα θεωρείται δεδομένο ο εξεταζόμενος να μην γίνεται θέαμα.



Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα δυνατό. Δηλαδή μια γυναίκα ας πούμε πηγαίνει μόνο σε γυναίκα γυναικολόγο; Από ό,τι μου λένε πάντως, οι άντρες είναι οι καλύτεροι αλλά και πολυπληθέστεροι γυναικολόγοι στην χώρα...



Palavra said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι μας ενδιαφέρει ποιος ανακάλυψε την «Αμερική», και ποιος έχει τα πρωτεία σε τέτοιες πρακτικές, το θέμα παραμένει ωστόσο: αν όντως αυτό είναι αλήθεια, η πρακτική είναι άθλια και αυτός που τη σκέφτηκε πρέπει να σουταριστεί με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες.



Η πρακτική δεν είναι καθόλου άθλια. Φυσικά αν πιστέψουμε όσα λέει η ζούγκλα κι η καταγγέλουσα είναι αθλιότατη! Επειδή όμως δεν είμασταν μπροστά, ας κρατήσουμε μια πισινή. Εύλογο είναι πάντως ότι κάποιος ο οποίος βρίσκεται μπρος στο ενδεχόμενο να χάσει μια θέση στο δημόσιο, θα έκανε και θα έλεγε το οτιδήποτε προκειμένου να το αποτρέψει. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή;



Με λίγα λόγια: 

Αν έχεις υπηρετήσει στον στρατό, θα θυμάσαι λογικά ότι στις ιατρικές εξετάσεις που περάσαμε μια από αυτές ήταν η οπτική επιβεβαίωση από γιατρό ότι όλοι μας είμασταν αρτιμελείς. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα του ζούγκλα:

1) Η ξεγύμνωση είναι συνήθης πρακτική για να φαίνεται εκτός των άλλων και αν ο υποψήφιος έχει τατουάζ. Ανάλογα με την πολιτική που ακολουθείται, η ύπαρξη τατουάζ μπορεί να είναι λόγος απόρριψης (διότι θεωρείται ότι για να κάνει κάποιος τατουάζ, μια επώδυνη διαδικασία, έχει πιθανότατα τάσεις αυτοκαταστροφής, άρα δεν κάνει για ένα ένοπλο σώμα - επαναλαμβάνω πως το ότι θα δουλεύει σε γραφείο είναι άσχετο)

2) Πέρα του παραπάνω, με τον οπτικό έλεγχο εμφανίζονται άμεσα τυχόν σωματικές δυσπλασίες. Η δε επίσκυψη (το «πιο χαμηλά κορίτσια»;; ) είναι ακριβώς για αυτό, για την σπονδυλική στήλη. 

3) Το χοροπηδητό και το τρέξιμο είναι για τον ίδιο λόγο. Ένας ορθοπεδικός μπορεί να διαπιστώσει πολλά προβλήματα έτσι.

4) Τα παραπάνω δεν τα ανακάλυψε το λιμενικό τώρα. Ανέκαθεν γίνονταν και όχι μόνο στο λιμενικό, ακόμα και π.χ. για *έκδοση ναυτικού φυλλαδίου*. Ποτέ κανείς δεν είχε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα ή αντίρρηση.

5) Στα υπόλοιπα επαναλαμβάνω ό,τι είπα παραπάνω: Δεν ήμουν μπροστά και δεν ξέρω τι ειπώθηκε. Θεωρώ όμως όχι ιδιαίτερα πιθανό 10 γιατροί να λένε ψέματα και μια πιθανόν αποτυχούσα υποψήφια να λέει αλήθεια. Απίθανο δεν θεωρώ τίποτα, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι λόγος να το πάρω και σαν _δεδομένο_.



SBE said:


> Η ειδικότητα κλπ δεν έχει σημασία. Το ότι μια υποψήφια πέρασε τέσσερα χρόνια στο πανεπιστήμιο δε σημαίνει ότι είναι ξεβγαλμένη φεμινίστρια-συνδικαλίστρια.



Όντως. Εντελώς άσχετο το ένα με το άλλο. 



> Υποψιάζομαι κι εγώ ότι είναι όπως το λέει η Αλεξάνδρα. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να σε δει ο γιατρός γυμνό για να αντιληφθεί αν είσαι αρτιμελής, μπορεί να σε δει με τα εσώρουχα. Ή με ρούχα γυμναστικής.



Δεν γίνεται. Πολλά προβλήματα δεν φαίνονται, και ακόμα και χωρίς καθόλου ρούχα, είναι απαραίτητες ορισμένες κινήσεις, το σκύψιμο, το βαθύ κάθισμα κ.ά. Εξάλλου αν γινόταν θα είχε ήδη δρομολογηθεί, δεν θα περίμεναν τον ζούγκλα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα δυνατό. Δηλαδή μια γυναίκα ας πούμε πηγαίνει μόνο σε γυναίκα γυναικολόγο;



Εμένα όσες φορές με έχει εξετάσει άντρας γυναικολόγος (και στην Ελλάδα) ήταν παρούσα και κάποια γυναίκα. Είτε νοσοκόμα, είτε η γραμματέας του. Αν μη τι άλλο, για το δικό του καλό, για να αποφύγει ψευδείς καταγγελίες. Υποθέτω για τον ίδιο λόγο αναφέρεται ότι υπήρχε και γυναίκα γιατρός παρούσα στην εξέταση των υποψηφίων. Και είθισται να σε σκεπαζουν με σεντόνι όταν σε εξετάζουν.

Όσο για τα ορθοπεδικά, με έχουν δει πολλοί ορθοπεδικοί και φυσιοθεραπευτές κλπ πολλές φορές και μου έχουν ζητήσει να κάνω ασκήσεις χωρίς τα ρούχα, αλλά ποτέ δε μου ζήτησαν να βγάλω τα εσώρουχα. Άλλωστε τα γυναικεία εσώρουχα του 21ου αιώνα δεν περιλαμβάνουν κορσέδες, κομπιναιζόν και φουφούδες μεχρι το γόνατο. 

Η εξέταση για τατουάζ που λες μπορεί να γίνει κατ'ιδίαν κι όχι μπροστά σε πενήντα αγνώστους.


----------



## crystal (Dec 4, 2011)

Μα το θέμα είναι να γίνει μπροστά σε πενήντα αγνώστους, SBE, για να μπει καλά στο μυαλουδάκι του υποψήφιου ότι είναι πρόβατο κι όχι ανεξάρτητος άνθρωπος. Έτσι λειτουργεί ο στρατός. Και για να μην πεταχτεί κανείς και πει πόσο χρήσιμος είναι ο στρατός κι ότι όλα αυτά είναι αναγκαία κακά, να δηλώσω απ' την αρχή ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτή η συζήτηση - ελεύθεροι άνθρωποι είμαστε κι ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του.
Είχα κάνει το τεράστιο λάθος να δώσω εξετάσεις και για τις στρατιωτικές σχολές όταν έδινα Πανελλαδικές, ως χατήρι στους γονείς, κι ήταν από τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες της ζωής μου. 30 κορίτσια σ' ένα δωμάτιο, μείναμε με το σλιπάκι, και μετά προχωρήσαμε σ' έναν άλλο χώρο όπου και μπήκαν οι γιατροί. Οι άνθρωποι ήταν αξιοπρεπέστατοι και λειτουργούσαν σαν ρομπότ (ούτε ματιές ούτε τίποτα, πόσο μάλλον σχόλια) αλλά και πάλι η υπόθεση ήταν σκέτη φρίκη. Όλοι άντρες - κατά τη γνώμη μου, μεγάλο φάουλ, πόσο δύσκολο είναι δηλαδή να βάλεις γυναίκες να εξετάσουν τα κοριτσάκια; Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες φυλακής, λοιπόν, και ειδικά αν πρόκειται για διαγωνισμό που δεν έχει την εμβέλεια των Πανελλαδικών και διεξάγεται σε κλειστό κύκλο, δεν θα ξαφνιαστώ καθόλου αν εξακριβωθεί ότι γίνονται και έκτροπα.
Και, Lost Verse, στον γυναικολόγο υπάρχει πάντοτε γυναίκα μέσα, όπως λέει η SBE. Και γδύνεσαι με την ησυχία σου και φοράς τη ρομπίτσα, κάθεσαι στην καρέκλα κι ο γιατρός έρχεται κι απλά στη σηκώνει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Κι ο καλός γιατρός αρχίζει αμέσως να σου μιλάει, ή αν όχι αυτός τουλάχιστον η νοσοκόμα του, για να σπάσει η αμηχανία και να μη νιώθεις περίεργα. Με λίγα λόγια, καμία σχέση.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2011)

crystal said:


> Και, Lost Verse, στον γυναικολόγο υπάρχει πάντοτε γυναίκα μέσα, όπως λέει η SBE. Και γδύνεσαι με την ησυχία σου και φοράς τη ρομπίτσα, κάθεσαι στην καρέκλα κι ο γιατρός έρχεται κι απλά στη σηκώνει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Κι ο καλός γιατρός αρχίζει αμέσως να σου μιλάει, ή αν όχι αυτός τουλάχιστον η νοσοκόμα του, για να σπάσει η αμηχανία και να μη νιώθεις περίεργα. Με λίγα λόγια, καμία σχέση.


Χμμ... Όχι πάντα, δυστυχώς. Πολλές φορές μού έχει τύχει να μην είναι μέσα η βοηθός του γιατρού ή ο γιατρός να μην έχει νοσοκόμα στο ιατρείο του, αλλά μόνο γραμματέα. Και μου έχει τύχει στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια και κάποιο δυσάρεστο περιστατικό με γυναικολόγο που δεν θα ήθελα να περιγράψω δημοσίως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2011)

Κοίταξα λίγο και τα σχόλια στην είδηση, στο Βήμα. Μου φαίνεται ότι ανήκουν σε τέσσερις κατηγορίες:

Η πρώτη είναι αυτοί που λένε ότι εδώ είναι στρατός, κομμένα αυτά κλπ. Διαφωνώ κάθετα με τη λογική αυτή. Πρώτον, *δεν είναι* στρατός, είναι λιμενικό. Δεύτερο, είναι για θέσεις νομικών, όχι πολεμιστών. Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα πράγματα τώρα δεν προβλέπουν κάτι διαφορετικό, αλλά επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν μπορεί ένα άτομο με μια μικρή σωματική αναπηρία να υπηρετήσει στο νομικό τμήμα ενός σώματος ασφαλείας (ή ακόμη και στο ιατρικό σώμα ενός εμπόλεμου τμήματος). Αν έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να πρέπει να πολεμήσουν και οι δικηγορίνες του λιμενικού, θα πολεμάμε στο μεταξύ όλοι στους δρόμους· και οι μονόχειρες και οι Ι-15.

Η δεύτερη, που προέρχεται από την πρώτη, είναι ότι στον στρατό αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα, ίσως και επιθυμητά (για να σπάσουν οι τσαμπουκάδες κλπ). Αυτή είναι η άποψη που θεωρεί τους στρατεύσιμους πολίτες τροφή για τα κανόνια, αναλώσιμα πιόνια για τα παιχνίδια επί χάρτου κάποιων επιτελών. Οι σύγχρονοι σημερινοί στρατοί είναι τόσο πολύπλοκοι μηχανισμοί ώστε να μειώνουν τον αριθμό του ανεκπαίδευτου προσωπικού και να στρέφονται σε εξειδικευμένα στελέχη μακράς θητείας. Ή μήπως είναι μυστικό ότι η στρατιωτική εκπαίδευση κατά τη θητεία είναι ένα ανέκδοτο; Ή μήπως είναι ψέμα ότι στα πιο ειδικευμένα όπλα, ΠΝ και ΠΑ, σταμάτησαν να παίρνουν κληρωτούς;

Η τρίτη, που προέρχεται από τη δεύτερη, προχωράει στο γεγονός ότι ανάλογη άθλια συμπεριφορά αντιμετωπίζουν και οι άντρες. Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι τα πράγματα σήμερα, εμένα στο «περιοδεύον» και στη θητεία μου δεν με έβαλαν να κάνω τέτοιες ασκήσεις όπως αυτές που περιγράφηκαν (κι ας ήταν πολύ πολύ πολύ πιο δύσκολες και στρατοκρατικές οι εποχές, με τανκς παρκαρισμένα έξω από τα γραφεία της Στρατολογίας στο Ρουφ). Αν είναι γεγονός ότι συμβαίνουν τέτοια και χειρότερα πράγματα, τότε σωστά καταδικάζονται _και_ για τους άντρες.

Η τέταρτη είναι αυτή που απλώς καταδικάζει το γεγονός και δεν ψάχνει καν δικαιολογίες.

Δεν μου αρέσει να πηγαίνω στα άκρα. Στρατός σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος για πόλεμο --ετοιμοπόλεμος. Από κάθε άποψη, σωματική, πνευματική, ψυχική. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει μόνο ένας τρόπος να το πετύχεις· με άλλα λόγια, ο βούρδουλας κάποιας μορφής, πραγματικός ή μεταφορικός. Είναι υποχρέωση μιας δημοκρατικής πολιτείας να βρίσκει τέτοιους τρόπους και να τους επικαιροποιεί, διορθώνοντας διαρκώς τις προηγούμενες, ατελέστερες ή ξεπερασμένες προσεγγίσεις.

Αλλά στο λιμενικό; Στις υπηρεσίες υποστήριξης; Δημόσιες υπάλληλοι είναι. Τι διαφέρουν από τις δικηγορίνες ενός οποιουδήποτε υπουργείου; Εκτός αν τις θέλουμε για ορντινάντσες και ιδιαίτερες γραμματείς και ειδικών καθηκόντων. Ε, τότε πια, είναι όλο μαζί λάθος. 100%.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Ούτως ή άλλως αν δεν κάνω λάθος η νομοθεσία επιβάλει αρτιμέλεια για διορισμό στο δημόσιο (κατά πόσο είναι αυτό απαραίτητο το συζητάμε βέβαια).


Φυσικά κάνεις λάθος. Στο δημόσιο προσλαμβάνονται και ΑμεΑ, και συγκεκριμένα για τη θέση νομικού δεν είναι ανάγκη να είσαι Ζαν Κλοντ Βαν Νταμ για να προσληφθείς. 


LostVerse said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα δυνατό. Δηλαδή μια γυναίκα ας πούμε πηγαίνει μόνο σε γυναίκα γυναικολόγο; Από ό,τι μου λένε πάντως, οι άντρες είναι οι καλύτεροι αλλά και πολυπληθέστεροι γυναικολόγοι στην χώρα...


Άσχετο με τη συζήτηση αλλά όχι, δεν είναι οι καλύτεροι.


LostVerse said:


> Η πρακτική δεν είναι καθόλου άθλια. Φυσικά αν πιστέψουμε όσα λέει η ζούγκλα κι η καταγγέλουσα είναι αθλιότατη!





LostVerse said:


> Εύλογο είναι πάντως ότι κάποιος ο οποίος βρίσκεται μπρος στο ενδεχόμενο να χάσει μια θέση στο δημόσιο, θα έκανε και θα έλεγε το οτιδήποτε προκειμένου να το αποτρέψει.


Ναι, βέβαια, ιδίως τώρα με τις περικοπές μισθών και τις απολύσεις, είναι πολυζήλευτες οι θέσεις.


LostVerse said:


> 4) Τα παραπάνω δεν τα ανακάλυψε το λιμενικό τώρα. Ανέκαθεν γίνονταν και όχι μόνο στο λιμενικό, ακόμα και π.χ. για *έκδοση ναυτικού φυλλαδίου*. Ποτέ κανείς δεν είχε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα ή αντίρρηση.


Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν ανακαλύφτηκε τώρα ή πρόπερσι. Αν είναι αλήθεια, πρέπει να σταματήσει. Η λογική του επιχειρήματός σου είναι ίδια με την «ε, τόσα χρόνια φοροδιαφεύγουν οι μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες, γιατί να τους συλλαμβάνουν τώρα;»


LostVerse said:


> 5) Στα υπόλοιπα επαναλαμβάνω ό,τι είπα παραπάνω: Δεν ήμουν μπροστά και δεν ξέρω τι ειπώθηκε. Θεωρώ όμως όχι ιδιαίτερα πιθανό 10 γιατροί να λένε ψέματα και μια πιθανόν αποτυχούσα υποψήφια να λέει αλήθεια.


Γιατί; Επειδή το να είσαι γιατρός σημαίνει εκ προοιμίου ότι είσαι και τίμιος; Ή επειδή η αποτυχούσα είναι α) αποτυχούσα και β) γυναίκα, άρα λέει ψέματα;

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όλα τα επιχειρήματα περί αρτιμέλειας είναι άκυρα, γιατί η θέση είναι νομικού, άρα γραφείου, επομένως και με αμαξίδιο να είναι ο υποψήφιος, αν έχει τα προσόντα πρέπει να τον πάρεις, και οτιδήποτε άλλο συνιστά διάκριση.


----------



## sarant (Dec 4, 2011)

Πολύ σωστός ο δόκτορας -αλλά αν δεν δοθεί εξαρχής στρατιωτικός χαρακτήρας, τότε θα γίνει ακόμα πιο φανερό ότι είναι δημόσιες υπάλληλοι, άρα θα χάσει μερικά εκτάρια το φέουδο του τάδε υπουργείου.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όλα τα επιχειρήματα περί αρτιμέλειας είναι άκυρα, γιατί η θέση είναι νομικού, άρα γραφείου, επομένως και με αμαξίδιο να είναι ο υποψήφιος, αν έχει τα προσόντα πρέπει να τον πάρεις, και οτιδήποτε άλλο συνιστά διάκριση.


Χωρίς να ισχυριστώ ότι ξέρω τι ακριβώς κάνει ένας νομικός στο Λιμενικό, θυμίζω ότι Λιμενικό σημαίνει και ανεβοκατέβασμα σε σκάφη του Λιμενικού, όπου πιθανόν να πρέπει να παρίσταται και ένας νομικός. Δεν το ξέρω, το βάζω σαν πιθανότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2011)

Θα μπορούσε να πάει κάποιος άλλος. Είχα πολλές μαθήτριες που ήταν στο λιμενικό, σε θέσεις γραφείου, και ούτε μία από αυτές δεν είχε ανέβει ποτέ σε πλοίο (και πού να ανέβει με τη γυναικεία στολή, φούστα, τακούνι κτλ; )


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2011)

Δύο θέματα, σχετικοάσχετα:

1. Στα πόσα σχόλια / μηνύματα θα ήταν σκόπιμο να αυτονομούμε μια συζήτηση; 

2. Κάποιος πρέπει να γράψει δικτατορικό διδακτορικό για τα σχόλια που γράφονται στο ίντερνετ. Είναι κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο στην ιστορία του ανθρώπου (αν εξαιρέσουμε το γκράφιτι) και ταυτόχρονα μια διάσταση πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και αποκαλυπτική κι από το ίδιο το «επίσημο» μπλόγκινγκ. (Και, ναι, το ιστολογείν είναι μισερό εδώ, διότι ιστολόγοι με τον τρόπο τους είναι και οι σχολιαστές.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δύο θέματα, σχετικοάσχετα:
> 1. Στα πόσα σχόλια / μηνύματα θα ήταν σκόπιμο να αυτονομούμε μια συζήτηση;


 Θα έλεγα, στη μια (ελάχιστη) σελίδα, στα δέκα συνεχόμενα μηνύματα.



nickel said:


> 2. Κάποιος πρέπει να γράψει δικτατορικό διδακτορικό για τα σχόλια που γράφονται στο ίντερνετ. Είναι κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο στην ιστορία του ανθρώπου (αν εξαιρέσουμε το γκράφιτι) και ταυτόχρονα μια διάσταση πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και αποκαλυπτική κι από το ίδιο το «επίσημο» μπλόγκινγκ. (Και, ναι, το ιστολογείν είναι μισερό εδώ, διότι ιστολόγοι με τον τρόπο τους είναι και οι σχολιαστές.)


 Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει ξεχωριστό νήμα από τώρα. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2011)

Πάντως, ο ιστολόγος Διαγόρας πρόλαβε και επινόησε ήδη το _ιστοσχολιάζειν_ δίπλα στο _ιστολογείν_. Βεβαίως, υπάρχει ήδη ένα εύρημα για _ιστοσχολιαστή_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2011)

Δόχτορα, το ανησυχητικό κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι που με βάση αυτό που γράφεις το 50% δεν βρίσκει τίποτα το περίεργο στην τακτική αυτή. Για οποιοδήποτε λόγο.
Και γενικότερα με ξαφνιάζει πάντα η άνεση με την οποία ο Έλληνας δέχεται την προσβολή της αξιοπρέπειάς του και τη δικαιολογεί κι από πανω. Κι όποιος πει μια κουβέντα είναι πουριτανός, είναι θεούσος ή είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 5, 2011)

crystal said:


> Μα το θέμα είναι να γίνει μπροστά σε πενήντα αγνώστους, SBE, για να μπει καλά στο μυαλουδάκι του υποψήφιου ότι είναι πρόβατο κι όχι ανεξάρτητος άνθρωπος. Έτσι λειτουργεί ο στρατός. Και για να μην πεταχτεί κανείς και πει πόσο χρήσιμος είναι ο στρατός κι ότι όλα αυτά είναι αναγκαία κακά, να δηλώσω απ' την αρχή ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτή η συζήτηση - ελεύθεροι άνθρωποι είμαστε κι ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του.
> Είχα κάνει το τεράστιο λάθος να δώσω εξετάσεις και για τις στρατιωτικές σχολές όταν έδινα Πανελλαδικές, ως χατήρι στους γονείς, κι ήταν από τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες της ζωής μου. 30 κορίτσια σ' ένα δωμάτιο, μείναμε με το σλιπάκι, και μετά προχωρήσαμε σ' έναν άλλο χώρο όπου και μπήκαν οι γιατροί. Οι άνθρωποι ήταν αξιοπρεπέστατοι και λειτουργούσαν σαν ρομπότ (ούτε ματιές ούτε τίποτα, πόσο μάλλον σχόλια) αλλά και πάλι η υπόθεση ήταν σκέτη φρίκη. Όλοι άντρες - κατά τη γνώμη μου, μεγάλο φάουλ, πόσο δύσκολο είναι δηλαδή να βάλεις γυναίκες να εξετάσουν τα κοριτσάκια; Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες φυλακής, λοιπόν, και ειδικά αν πρόκειται για διαγωνισμό που δεν έχει την εμβέλεια των Πανελλαδικών και διεξάγεται σε κλειστό κύκλο, δεν θα ξαφνιαστώ καθόλου αν εξακριβωθεί ότι γίνονται και έκτροπα.
> Και, Lost Verse, στον γυναικολόγο υπάρχει πάντοτε γυναίκα μέσα, όπως λέει η SBE. Και γδύνεσαι με την ησυχία σου και φοράς τη ρομπίτσα, κάθεσαι στην καρέκλα κι ο γιατρός έρχεται κι απλά στη σηκώνει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Κι ο καλός γιατρός αρχίζει αμέσως να σου μιλάει, ή αν όχι αυτός τουλάχιστον η νοσοκόμα του, για να σπάσει η αμηχανία και να μη νιώθεις περίεργα. Με λίγα λόγια, καμία σχέση.



Τα πάντα όλα λέμε  



drsiebenmal said:


> Κοίταξα λίγο και τα σχόλια στην είδηση, στο Βήμα. Μου φαίνεται ότι ανήκουν σε τέσσερις κατηγορίες:
> 
> Η πρώτη είναι αυτοί που λένε ότι εδώ είναι στρατός, κομμένα αυτά κλπ. Διαφωνώ κάθετα με τη λογική αυτή. Πρώτον, *δεν είναι* στρατός, είναι λιμενικό. Δεύτερο, είναι για θέσεις νομικών, όχι πολεμιστών. Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα πράγματα τώρα δεν προβλέπουν κάτι διαφορετικό, αλλά επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν μπορεί ένα άτομο με μια μικρή σωματική αναπηρία να υπηρετήσει στο νομικό τμήμα ενός σώματος ασφαλείας (ή ακόμη και στο ιατρικό σώμα ενός εμπόλεμου τμήματος). Αν έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να πρέπει να πολεμήσουν και οι δικηγορίνες του λιμενικού, θα πολεμάμε στο μεταξύ όλοι στους δρόμους· και οι μονόχειρες και οι Ι-15.



Κάνεις λάθος και στα δυο σημεία. Το λιμενικό είναι στρατός. Διαχειρίζεται μονάδες επιφάνειας που περιπολούν τα θαλάσσια σύνορα της χώρας και σε περιόδους κρίσης είναι τα πρώτα μέσα που επιλαμβάνονται. Θυμίζω την περίπτωση των Ιμίων, όπου περιπολικά του λιμενικού βρίσκονταν σε συνεχή αντιπαράθεση με αντίστοιχα όχι μόνο του τουρκικού λιμενικού, αλλά και του τουρκικού πολεμικού ναυτικού. 

Η θέση είναι άσχετη. Όσον αφορά τα σώματα ασφαλείας και τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις και για τον λόγο που παράθεσα πιο πάνω, άπαντες οι ένστολοι θεωρούνται μάχιμοι. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για όλες τις άλλες αντίστοιχες ειδικότητες γραφείου και ξανά: Δεν πρόκειται για κάτι καινούριο, ουτε για ελληνική πρωτοτυπία! Το θεωρείς παράλογο; Το θεωρείς too much;; Ίσως και να είναι, αλλά έτσι είναι. Αυτή είναι η διαδικασία 

Δεν χρειάζεται να πολεμήσουν οι δικηγορίνες του λιμενικού. Ούτως ή άλλως ακόμα και σε περίοδο επιστράτευσης δεν πάνε όλοι στην πρώτη γραμμή. Υπάρχουν πολλές θέσεις διοικητικής μέριμνας, εκπαίδευσης κτλ στα μετόπισθεν, εξίσου κρίσιμες. 



> Η δεύτερη, που προέρχεται από την πρώτη, είναι ότι στον στρατό αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα, ίσως και επιθυμητά (για να σπάσουν οι τσαμπουκάδες κλπ). Αυτή είναι η άποψη που θεωρεί τους στρατεύσιμους πολίτες τροφή για τα κανόνια, αναλώσιμα πιόνια για τα παιχνίδια επί χάρτου κάποιων επιτελών. Οι σύγχρονοι σημερινοί στρατοί είναι τόσο πολύπλοκοι μηχανισμοί ώστε να μειώνουν τον αριθμό του ανεκπαίδευτου προσωπικού και να στρέφονται σε εξειδικευμένα στελέχη μακράς θητείας. Ή μήπως είναι μυστικό ότι η στρατιωτική εκπαίδευση κατά τη θητεία είναι ένα ανέκδοτο; Ή μήπως είναι ψέμα ότι στα πιο ειδικευμένα όπλα, ΠΝ και ΠΑ, σταμάτησαν να παίρνουν κληρωτούς;



Είχαμε ξανακάνει αυτήν την συζήτηση παλαιότερα. Ο στρατός εξ ορισμού μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μόνο με καθεστώς ιεραρχίας και πειθαρχίας, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς και πουθενά στον κόσμο σε καμία φάση της ιστορίας δεν πέτυχε κάποιο διαφορετικό μοντέλο. Ειδικά όσον αφορά μια χώρα με δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα, ο στρατός υπάρχει για να προστατεύει την δημοκρατία, όχι να την εξασκεί. 

Μιλάς για τους σημερινούς σύγχρονους στρατούς σαν βετεράνος 
Άρα θα ξέρεις ότι σε όλες τις πρόσφατες πολεμικές συγκρούσεις, η αξία της εφεδρείας λειτούργησε καταλυτικά και ποτέ πόλεμος δεν κερδήθηκε αποκλειστικά από επαγγελματίες. Π.χ. στην πρόσφατη σύγκρουση στο Λίβανο το 2006, ό,τι έγινε από μεριάς Ισραήλ ήταν κατά πλειοψηφία από εφέδρους που επιστρατεύτηκαν και μάλιστα μέσα σε λίγες μέρες. Το Ισραήλ το οποίο και αντιγράφει στα στρατιωτικά πράγματα όλος ο υπόλοιπος πλανήτης, διατηρεί μέχρι και εφέδρους πιλότους F-15. Ούτως ή άλλως, σε καιρό κρίσης ή πολεμικών επιχειρήσεων, αν έχεις απώλειες σε π.χ. άρματα μάχης, δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις άλλα, είτε μεταχειρισμένα στις διεθνείς αγορές, είτε στις αποθήκες σου. Αυτό που δεν μπορείς να βρεις με τίποτα είναι εκπαιδευμένα αξιόμαχα πληρώματα εφέδρων αρματιστών για να τα επανδρώσουν. 

Οπότε αυτό που λες στο τέλος δεν είναι ψέμα, αλλά δεν είναι και ολόκληρη αλήθεια.



> Αν είναι γεγονός ότι συμβαίνουν τέτοια και χειρότερα πράγματα, τότε σωστά καταδικάζονται _και_ για τους άντρες.



Σε αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα.



> Αλλά στο λιμενικό; Στις υπηρεσίες υποστήριξης; Δημόσιες υπάλληλοι είναι. Τι διαφέρουν από τις δικηγορίνες ενός οποιουδήποτε υπουργείου; Εκτός αν τις θέλουμε για ορντινάντσες και ιδιαίτερες γραμματείς και ειδικών καθηκόντων. Ε, τότε πια, είναι όλο μαζί λάθος. 100%.



Δυστυχώς, στο τέλος αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει, για αυτό και τόσος θόρυβος για τις συγκεκριμένες θέσεις. 




Palavra said:


> Φυσικά κάνεις λάθος. Στο δημόσιο προσλαμβάνονται και ΑμεΑ, και συγκεκριμένα για τη θέση νομικού δεν είναι ανάγκη να είσαι Ζαν Κλοντ Βαν Νταμ για να προσληφθείς.



Το «φυσικά» μου άρεσε 

Δεν κάνω λάθος. Στο δημόσιο γενικώς και αορίστως δεν «προσλαμβάνονται ΑΜΕΑ» αλλά «μπορεί να προσληφθούν και ΑΜΕΑ». Ανάλογα την διατύπωση της προκήρυξης και την θέση. Το λιμενικό σίγουρα δεν προσλαμβάνει ΑΜΕΑ, και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση εξάλλου, δεν τέθηκε θέμα Ζανκλοντβανταμίασης ούτως ή άλλως. 



> Άσχετο με τη συζήτηση αλλά όχι, δεν είναι οι καλύτεροι.



Καλώς. Τότε απλά οι απόψεις διίστανται. 



> > Η πρακτική δεν είναι καθόλου άθλια. Φυσικά αν πιστέψουμε όσα λέει η ζούγκλα κι η καταγγέλουσα είναι αθλιότατη!



Επαναδιατύπωση: Η πρακτική σαν πρακτική δεν είναι έχει κάτι το άθλιο. Είναι η ίδια που χρησιμοποιείται και στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις και στα υπόλοιπα σώματα ασφαλείας και λίγο-πολύ και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ επιλέξεις να πιστέψεις τους ισχυρισμούς της καταγγέλουσας και ΜΟΝΟ τότε, αυτά που περιγράφει προφανώς και είναι αθλιότατα. 



> Ναι, βέβαια, ιδίως τώρα με τις περικοπές μισθών και τις απολύσεις, είναι πολυζήλευτες οι θέσεις.



Άποψή σου που στο συγκεκριμένο ειδικά θέμα δεν έχει καμία αξία αφού πολλοί, μεταξύ των οποίων και η καταγγέλουσα δεν συμμερίζονται. 



> Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν ανακαλύφτηκε τώρα ή πρόπερσι. Αν είναι αλήθεια, πρέπει να σταματήσει. Η λογική του επιχειρήματός σου είναι ίδια με την «ε, τόσα χρόνια φοροδιαφεύγουν οι μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες, γιατί να τους συλλαμβάνουν τώρα;»



Δεν θα το έλεγα. Είναι μάλλον η ίδια λογική με το επιχείρημα «Μου τρώτε τη θέση κουφάλες; Θα σας βγάλω στα κανάλια». 



> Γιατί; Επειδή το να είσαι γιατρός σημαίνει εκ προοιμίου ότι είσαι και τίμιος; Ή επειδή η αποτυχούσα είναι α) αποτυχούσα και β) γυναίκα, άρα λέει ψέματα;



Όχι για αυτό! Διότι εκ προοιμίου ένας μάρτυρας ίσον κανένας, όπως ασφαλώς ξέρεις πολύ καλά εφόσον ασχολείσαι με νομικά κείμενα.
Φυσικά εδώ δεν είμαστε δικαστήριο, οπότε κρατάμε και μια πισινή. Δεν ξέρει κανείς πώς θα εξελιχθεί η υπόθεση και τι άλλες αποκαλύψεις θα γίνουν, τι θέση θα πάρουν ή δεν θα πάρουν οι υπόλοιποι που ήταν μπροστά. Και ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που ήταν μπροστά, δεν ήσουν εσύ Παλάβρα, ούτε εγώ, ούτε κανείς από όσους έχουμε σχολιάσει την είδηση μέχρι στιγμής. Θα ήταν σώφρον λοιπόν να κρατούσαμε μια στοιχειώδη επιφύλαξη. 



> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όλα τα επιχειρήματα περί αρτιμέλειας είναι άκυρα, γιατί η θέση είναι νομικού, άρα γραφείου, επομένως και με αμαξίδιο να είναι ο υποψήφιος, αν έχει τα προσόντα πρέπει να τον πάρεις, και οτιδήποτε άλλο συνιστά διάκριση.



Ας επαναλάβω: Σε όλες τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις και σώματα ασφαλείας και με την μοναδική εξαίρεση του πολιτικού προσωπικού, οι πάντες και εννοώ οι πάντες, πρέπει να είναι αρτιμελείς και αξιόμαχοι, οποιαδήποτε και αν είναι η ειδικότητά τους. Ανεκαθεν, όχι τώρα. To αν σου αρέσει ή διαφωνείς καλώς ή κακώς είναι άσχετο και αδιάφορο. Μόνο στα πλαίσια μιας θεωρητικής συζήτησης σε ένα ανώνυμο φόρουμ έχει αξία, στην real life δεν έχει καμία. 

Η *προκήρυξη* αφορά αξιωματικούς με ειδικότητα νομικού, δεν αφορά πολιτικό προσωπικό. Case closed. Απλά.



Palavra said:


> Θα μπορούσε να πάει κάποιος άλλος. Είχα πολλές μαθήτριες που ήταν στο λιμενικό, σε θέσεις γραφείου, και ούτε μία από αυτές δεν είχε ανέβει ποτέ σε πλοίο (και πού να ανέβει με τη γυναικεία στολή, φούστα, τακούνι κτλ; )



Χώρια ότι οι ναυτικοί θεωρούν γρουσουζιά την παρουσία γυναίκας και παπά σε πλοίο. 



SBE said:


> Και γενικότερα με ξαφνιάζει πάντα η άνεση με την οποία ο Έλληνας δέχεται την προσβολή της αξιοπρέπειάς του και τη δικαιολογεί κι από πανω. Κι όποιος πει μια κουβέντα είναι πουριτανός, είναι θεούσος ή είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας.



Εμένα με ανησυχεί η άνεση με την οποία ο Έλληνας δέχεται να καταδικάσει ή επιδοκιμάσει άκριτα το οτιδήποτε, αρκεί να του σερβιριστεί κατάλληλα από κάποια ζούγκλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2011)

Η περιγραφή του θέματος από τη δικηγόρο που το ξεκίνησε: (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Το λιμενικό είναι στρατός. Διαχειρίζεται μονάδες επιφάνειας που περιπολούν τα θαλάσσια σύνορα της χώρας και σε περιόδους κρίσης είναι τα πρώτα μέσα που επιλαμβάνονται. Θυμίζω την περίπτωση των Ιμίων, όπου περιπολικά του λιμενικού βρίσκονταν σε συνεχή αντιπαράθεση με αντίστοιχα όχι μόνο του τουρκικού λιμενικού, αλλά και του τουρκικού πολεμικού ναυτικού.


Το λιμενικό δεν είναι στρατός. Ήταν στρατός (ναυτικό, δηλαδή) όταν χρησίμευε για λούφες στη θητεία. Το λιμενικό είναι ένοπλο σώμα δημόσιας ασφάλειας. Με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές δράσης. Και η αστυνομία είναι ένοπλο σώμα. Σιγά μην την θεωρήσουμε στρατό.

Την εποχή των Ιμίων η χώρα βρέθηκε σε οιονεί κατάσταση επιστράτευσης. Και ψαρόβαρκες να ήταν εκεί, σε εμπόλεμο στάτους θα βρισκόντουσαν.


----------



## crystal (Dec 5, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Τα πάντα όλα λέμε



Δεν το κατάλαβα - θέλεις να μου το εξηγήσεις;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 5, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Καλώς. Τότε απλά οι απόψεις διίστανται.


Επειδή βλέπω ότι έχεις άποψη, αν ο γυναικολόγος σου είναι πιο καλός από όλες τις γυναίκες, μεταξύ αυτών και της δικής μου, να μου τον συστήσεις να πάω. 

Τέλος πάντων, κάπου εδώ εγώ αποχωρώ από τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 5, 2011)

crystal said:


> Και, Lost Verse, στον γυναικολόγο υπάρχει πάντοτε γυναίκα μέσα, όπως λέει η SBE. Και γδύνεσαι με την ησυχία σου και φοράς τη ρομπίτσα, κάθεσαι στην καρέκλα κι ο γιατρός έρχεται κι απλά στη σηκώνει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Κι ο καλός γιατρός αρχίζει αμέσως να σου μιλάει, ή αν όχι αυτός τουλάχιστον η νοσοκόμα του, για να σπάσει η αμηχανία και να μη νιώθεις περίεργα. Με λίγα λόγια, καμία σχέση.



Αυτό που λέτε crystal μου δεν συμβαίνει σε όλα τα γυναικολογικά ιατρεία. Στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των γυναικολογικών ιατρείων ο γυναικολόγος είναι μόνος του με την γυναίκα που θα εξετάσει. Συνήθως υπάρχει ένα μικρό παραβάν μέσα στο χώρο της εξέτασης προκειμένου να γδυθεί η γυναίκα και ν' αφήσει τα ρούχα της.
Αυτό που λέτε είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνει σε ορισμένα ιατρεία στα οποία έχουν όλο και κάποια γραμματέα (ή νοσοκόμα ή απόφοιτο ιατρικών σχολών) η οποία εκτός από το να σηκώνει τηλέφωνα και να γράφει τις συνταγές βοηθάει και σε κάποια άλλα πράγματα τον γιατρό. :twit:
Τώρα για την αμηχανία που λέτε, είναι φυσικό να αισθάνεσαι αμήχανα αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πως ο άλλος είναι γιατρός. Τίποτα παραπάνω, τίποτα παρακάτω. Έτσι σταδιακά αρχίζει ν' αποχωρεί η όποια αμηχανία.
Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με την κοπέλα από το ναυτικό, δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω. Είμαι 50-50.
Δεν ήμουν μπροστά και δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω.
Συμφωνώ εν μέρει πως θα έπρεπε οι κοπέλες να εξετάζονται από γυναίκες ιατρούς μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει περίπτωση οι υποψήφιες να μην αισθάνονται άνετα. Παρ' όλα αυτά εάν ο γιατρός είναι επαγγελματίας και σωστός, το γεγονός ότι είναι άνδρας δεν θα πρέπει να δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Εκείνη τη στιγμή που εξετάζει τις κοπέλες δεν το κάνει σαν κανένας, μπανιστιρτζής, ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση, ούτε σαν ένας οποιοσδήποτε άνδρας, εξετάζει τις κοπέλες ως γιατρός.
Τέλος, μη νομίζετε πως και κατά τη διάρκεια των εξετάσεων από τις οποίες περνάνε οι άνδρες για το ναυτικό και το στρατό πως δεν πέφτει κοροϊδία και χλευασμός από τους γιατρούς (που είναι και άνδρες) προς τους εξεταζόμενους.




Palavra said:


> Επειδή βλέπω ότι έχεις άποψη, αν ο γυναικολόγος σου είναι πιο καλός από όλες τις γυναίκες, μεταξύ αυτών και της δικής μου, να μου τον συστήσεις να πάω.



Δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος να είναι γυναίκα για να ξέρει πως εξετάζει στη σημερινή εποχή ένας άνδρας γυναικολόγος μία γυναίκα.:twit:
Επιπλέον,πού ξέρουμε αν αυτός ο κάποιος τυγχάνει να έχει πατέρα ή μητέρα ή κάποιον συγγενή γυναικολόγο έτσι ώστε να γνωρίζει πολλά πράγματα για τα γυναικολογικά θέματα και τις ανάλογες εξετάσεις;; (δεν αναφέρομαι στον LostVerse, γενικά μιλάω)


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2011)

Από το άρθρο που μας έστειλε ο Δόχτορας:
_...μας υπέβαλαν σε εξέταση ούρων για να αποδειχθεί αν είμαστε έγκυοι. _

Η εξέταση ούρων βεβαίως ελέγχει και τη λήψη ναρκωτικών, αλλά αυτή η εξέταση γίνεται με φασματογραφία στο εργαστήριο. Επιπλέον ζητείται από τους εξεταζόμενους να δηλώσουν τι φάρμακα έχουν πάρει τις προηγούμενες μέρες γιατί μερικά φάρμακα επηρεάζουν το αποτέλεσμα. Άρα η εξέταση ούρων αν έγινε για να διαπιστωθεί εγκυμοσύνη είναι παράνομη και αποτελεί διάκριση. 

Η εξέταση όπως περιγράφεται θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει λίγο διαφορετικά. Πρώτα πρώτα το σουτιέν δεν χρειαζόταν να το βγάλουν οι υποψήφιες, ούτε για την ακρόαση με το στηθοσκόπιο, ούτε για την ορθοπεδική εξέταση. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να γίνουν οι εξετάσεις που δεν απαιτούν γδύσιμο (π.χ. η ακρόαση) με τα ρούχα και μετά να βγάλουν τα ρούχα. Το ίδιο θα ήταν από άποψη χρόνου.

_"μ' αυτά τα κιλά πώς τόλμησες κι έκανες αίτηση για το Λιμενικό;"_

Αν η προκήρυξη δεν ορίζει μέγιστο/ ελάχιστο ύψος και βάρος των υποψηφίων, σχόλια για τη σωματική διάπλαση του υποψήφιου είναι παράνομα και αποτελούν διάκριση. Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν για τους γιατρούς να το βουλώσουν;

Τέλος, 
_Εξετασθήκαμε από άντρες γιατρούς, αντί για γυναίκες όπως προβλέπεται από τη νόμιμη διαδικασία. _

Το βασικότερο και μεγαλύτερο λάθος, αν έτσι λέει ο κανονισμός. Και αν δεν ήθελαν να ακολουθήσουν τον κανονισμό, ας έβαζαν τις υποψήφιες να υπογράψουν ότι δέχονται να εξεταστούν από άντρες μόνο.


----------



## crystal (Dec 6, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Αυτό που λέτε crystal μου δεν συμβαίνει σε όλα τα γυναικολογικά ιατρεία. Στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των γυναικολογικών ιατρείων ο γυναικολόγος είναι μόνος του με την γυναίκα που θα εξετάσει. Συνήθως υπάρχει ένα μικρό παραβάν μέσα στο χώρο της εξέτασης προκειμένου να γδυθεί η γυναίκα και ν' αφήσει τα ρούχα της.
> Αυτό που λέτε είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνει σε ορισμένα ιατρεία στα οποία έχουν όλο και κάποια γραμματέα (ή νοσοκόμα ή απόφοιτο ιατρικών σχολών) η οποία εκτός από το να σηκώνει τηλέφωνα και να γράφει τις συνταγές βοηθάει και σε κάποια άλλα πράγματα τον γιατρό. :twit:



Τι να πω, μάλλον έπεσα στις περιπτώσεις. Πάντως you get my point: καμία σχέση.



Oneiro13 said:


> Συμφωνώ εν μέρει πως θα έπρεπε οι κοπέλες να εξετάζονται από γυναίκες ιατρούς μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει περίπτωση οι υποψήφιες να μην αισθάνονται άνετα. Παρ' όλα αυτά εάν ο γιατρός είναι επαγγελματίας και σωστός, το γεγονός ότι είναι άνδρας δεν θα πρέπει να δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Εκείνη τη στιγμή που εξετάζει τις κοπέλες δεν το κάνει σαν κανένας, μπανιστιρτζής, ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση, ούτε σαν ένας οποιοσδήποτε άνδρας, εξετάζει τις κοπέλες ως γιατρός.



Βρε συ Όνειρο, όταν γδύνεσαι μπροστά σε ένα μάτσο αγνώστους, όσο επαγγελματίες κι αν είναι, το λογικό είναι να σου δημιουργείται μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Το να βάζουν γυναίκες να εξετάσουν τις γυναίκες είναι το λιγότερο που μπορούν να κάνουν.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 6, 2011)

crystal said:


> Βρε συ Όνειρο, όταν γδύνεσαι μπροστά σε ένα μάτσο αγνώστους, όσο επαγγελματίες κι αν είναι, το λογικό είναι να σου δημιουργείται μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Το να βάζουν γυναίκες να εξετάσουν τις γυναίκες είναι το λιγότερο που μπορούν να κάνουν.



Έχετε δίκιο! Εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση τους και γυναίκες να μ' εξέταζαν πάλι άβολα θα αισθανόμουν.
Όμως σταδιακά φαντάζομαι θα το ξεπερνούσα, όπως το ξεπερνάω όταν επισκέπτομαι άνδρες γιατρούς και εξετάζομαι από αυτούς.
Τα πρώτα λεπτά είναι τα πιο δύσκολα και τα πιο αμήχανα. Μετά συνηθίζεις στην ιδέα πως ο άντρας που έχεις απέναντί σου δεν είναι τίποτ' άλλο από έναν απλό γιατρό ο οποίος κάνει τη δουλειά του. Άλλωστε και ο ίδιος ο γιατρός δεν μας βλέπει ως κάτι το διαφορετικό. Μας βλέπει ως ασθενείς. Απλή ρουτίνα.:)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2011)

Oneiro13 said:


> Άλλωστε και ο ίδιος ο γιατρός δεν μας βλέπει ως κάτι το διαφορετικό. Μας βλέπει ως ασθενείς. Απλή ρουτίνα.:)


Αχ, μακάρι να ήταν έτσι... Όταν οι γιατροί βρίσκονται με δική τους παρέα, και σχόλια κάνουν και μας κοροϊδεύουν και μας κουτσομπολεύουν μεταξύ τους... Όχι όλοι, προφανώς, όπως τίποτα δεν ισχύει για όλους τους ανθρώπους.

Edit: Εντελώς τυχαία, μπήκα αμέσως μετά να διαβάσω την Prudence, κι έπεσα πάνω σε μια τέτοια περιγραφή απαράδεκτης συμπεριφοράς γιατρού, ή για την ακρίβεια ψυχολόγου, που θα έπρεπε να βλέπει τους ασθενείς σαν σωστός επαγγελματίας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2011)

Και δυστυχώς, επειδή είχα την ατυχία να γνωρίσω αρκετούς Έλληνες ειδικευόμενους γυναικολόγους στο ΗΒ (έχει μεγάλη ζήτηση η ειδικότητα) είχα αηδιάσει με αυτά που άκουγα και κυρίως με το ότι τα κίνητρά τους για οτιδήποτε ήταν οικονομικά. Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι όπως μου είπαν γιατρίνες ειδικευόμενες (Ελληνίδες κι αυτές), αυτά που διαπίστωσα εγώ δεν ήταν τίποτα, υπήρχαν και χειρότερα. 

Παραδείγματα: μας έλεγε ο ένας ειδικευόμενος ότι του φάνηκε περίεργο που όταν έπιασε δουλειά στο ΗΒ τον ρώτησαν αν έχει ηθικούς ενδοιασμούς στο ζήτημα των εκτρώσεων, ώστε να εξαιρεθεί από τέτοια καθήκοντα / εκπαίδευση. Αντί να εκτιμήσει το βλίτο το ότι έπιασε δουλειά σε εργοδότη που σέβεται τα ηθικά διλήμματα του προσωπικού του, έκανε κάτι τρισάθλια σχόλια που δεν επαναλαμβάνονται και η κεντρική ιδέα ήταν ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να μην εκπαιδευτεί σχετικά, γιατί θα χάσει μια σημαντική μελλοντική πηγή εισοδήματος. Και μας είπε κιόλας τι ψυχολογικά κόλπα μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις στους ακούσιους μέλλοντες γονείς, ειδικά στον πατέρα, για να σου δώσουν "όσα λεφτά τους ζητήσεις", και χωρίς να ζητήσουν απόδειξη. 
Τι να λέμε!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 7, 2011)

+1000 για το ποστ 19 του Δρα! 

Και όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι στον γυναικολόγο μπαίνουν δύο άτομα μέσα. Εκτός αν μιλάτε για νοσοκομείο που και πάλι δεν το ξέρω. Σε ιατρείο πάντως που ξέρω διάφορους είναι μόνοι τους και έχουν γραμματέα όχι νοσοκόμα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Τα χρέη της επιβλέπουσας για παν ενδεχόμενο μπορεί να τα εκτελεί και η γραμματέας. Άλλωστε δεν συμμετέχει στην εξέταση, ούτε παρακολουθεί. Απλά βρίσκεται στον ίδιο χώρο. 
Ή μπορεί η ασθενής να συνοδέυεται, όπως γίνεται συνήθως. 

Δεν περιμένω να το εφαρμόζουν όλοι οι γιατροί στην Ελλάδα, αλλά θα έπρεπε για το δικό τους καλό. Για να μην μπορεί μετά κανείς να τους κατηγορήσει.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 7, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το λιμενικό δεν είναι στρατός. Ήταν στρατός (ναυτικό, δηλαδή) όταν χρησίμευε για λούφες στη θητεία. Το λιμενικό είναι ένοπλο σώμα δημόσιας ασφάλειας. Με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές δράσης. Και η αστυνομία είναι ένοπλο σώμα. Σιγά μην την θεωρήσουμε στρατό.



Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιους μιλάς όταν χρησιμοποιείς πρώτο πληθυντικό, το τι το θεωρείτε και το τι είναι, δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι ταυτίζονται. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν ταυτίζονται και δεν ταυτίζονται διότι πολύ απλά... το διαψεύδει η πραγματικότητα, πώς να το κάνουμε δηλαδή. Το λιμενικό έχει δικά του οργανικά εναέρια οπλισμένα μέσα, δικά του οργανικά ραντάρ επιτήρησης στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών, δικά του οργανικά οπλισμένα περιπολικά σκάφη με βαρύ οπλισμό, δικές του οργανικές μονάδες ειδικών δυνάμεων, δικους του dedicated κανόνες εμπλοκής με στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις ξένων χωρών, λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως ο στρατός, σε περίπτωση επιφυλακής βρίσκεται δίπλα σε πολεμικές μονάδες στην πρώτη γραμμή, σε περίπτωση επιστράτευσης, αυτοί θα βρίσκονται ήδη στην πρώτη γραμμή αλλά για να μην χαλάσει ο συλλογισμός σου... δεν είναι στρατός  
Οι ίδιοι πάντως, τουλάχιστον αυτοί που υπηρετούν σε μάχιμες θέσεις και ειδικά στην παραμεθόριο έχουν διαφορετική άποψη. Ακόμα και αν είχες στο μυαλό σου μερικούς σάπιους χαρτογιακάδες γραφειόβιους, ειδικά στα δυτικά της χώρας, αυτοί ούτε το σύνολο του λιμενικού χαρακτηρίζουν ούτε την αποστολή του.

Ούτως ή άλλως, η συνηθισμένη πρακτική στην Λεξιλογία, όπως αποτυπώνεται σε κατά τόπους θέματα σχετικά με μεταφράσεις όρων κτλ όταν κάποιος δεν είναι σίγουρος ή απλά δεν γνωρίζει για κάποια απόδοση, είναι να αναζητήσει πληροφορίες είτε σε σχετικές πηγές, είτε σε άτομα του εκάστοτε χώρου που γνωρίζουν, όχι το αντίστροφο (δηλαδή να πάει να ρωτήσει κάποιον άσχετο). Απολύτως φυσιολογική και αναμενόμενη τακτική που δεν βλέπω γιατί εδώ θα έπρεπε να μην ακολουθήσουμε. Πράγμα το οποίο εννοείται ότι δεν συνιστά προσωπικό σχόλιο, το ίδιο θα έλεγα για τον οποιονδήποτε. 



> Την εποχή των Ιμίων η χώρα βρέθηκε σε οιονεί κατάσταση επιστράτευσης. Και ψαρόβαρκες να ήταν εκεί, σε εμπόλεμο στάτους θα βρισκόντουσαν.



Εξακολουθείς να κάνεις λάθος. Πρώτον, οιωνεί κατάσταση επιστράτευσης δεν υπάρχει ούτε σαν ορος. Επιστράτευση είτε υπάρχει είτε δεν υπάρχει και σ' εκείνη την περίπτωση δεν υπήρξε. Δεύτερον, ψαρόβαρκες με ψαράδες βρέθηκαν εκεί, αλλά αναγκάστηκαν να αποχωρήσουν, μάλλον δεν πρέπει να χρησίμευαν και πάρα πολύ. Και τρίτον και βασικότερον, τα σκάφη του λιμενικού δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν επειδή «έτυχε» να ήταν εκεί όπως υποννοείς, ούτε επειδή ίσως, πιθανόν, ενδεχομένως, μπορεί να γινόταν επιστράτευση, αλλά επειδή προβλεπόταν από σχετικούς κανονισμούς για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Το ίδιο ακριβώς έχει γίνει και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις και πριν και μετά τα Ίμια και αυτό για ένα πολύ απλό λόγο, διότι το λιμενικό διαθέτει τα μικρότερα πολεμικά σκάφη επιφάνειας κατ' αναλογία. Δεν συνηθίζεται να διατίθεται πυραυλάκατος ή φρεγάτα για να αντιμετωπίσει άλλο σκάφος λιμενικού/ακτοφυλακής διότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι επικίνδυνη κλιμάκωση (εκτός αν αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο από κάποιο σημείο και μετά).



Palavra said:


> Επειδή βλέπω ότι έχεις άποψη, αν ο γυναικολόγος σου είναι πιο καλός από όλες τις γυναίκες, μεταξύ αυτών και της δικής μου, να μου τον συστήσεις να πάω.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, κάπου εδώ εγώ αποχωρώ από τη συζήτηση.



Αν το λες ειρωνικά ΟΚ, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα! :clap:
Αν το λες κυριολεκτικά, έχω γράψει στο #15 _«Από ό,τι μου λένε πάντως...». _Είναι _προφανές_ δηλαδή ότι μεταφέρω άποψη άλλου προσώπου που προφανώς θεωρεί αυτό που έγραψα. Αν θες συστάσεις πάντως, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, ανατολική Αττική κατοικοεδρεύει κι εξυπηρετεί κυρίως ο άνθρωπος. 



SBE said:


> Από το άρθρο που μας έστειλε ο Δόχτορας:
> _...μας υπέβαλαν σε εξέταση ούρων για να αποδειχθεί αν είμαστε έγκυοι. _
> 
> Η εξέταση ούρων βεβαίως ελέγχει και τη λήψη ναρκωτικών, αλλά αυτή η εξέταση γίνεται με φασματογραφία στο εργαστήριο. Επιπλέον ζητείται από τους εξεταζόμενους να δηλώσουν τι φάρμακα έχουν πάρει τις προηγούμενες μέρες γιατί μερικά φάρμακα επηρεάζουν το αποτέλεσμα. Άρα η εξέταση ούρων αν έγινε για να διαπιστωθεί εγκυμοσύνη είναι παράνομη και αποτελεί διάκριση.



Για εξέταση ούρων πρώτη φορά ακούω σε τέτοιου τύπου υγειονομικές εξετάσεις. Αν λέει αλήθεια και όντως έγινε έτσι και μ' αυτόν τον σκοπό, τότε προφανώς και συνιστά παρανομία και παράτυπη διάκριση. 



> Η εξέταση όπως περιγράφεται θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει λίγο διαφορετικά. Πρώτα πρώτα το σουτιέν δεν χρειαζόταν να το βγάλουν οι υποψήφιες, ούτε για την ακρόαση με το στηθοσκόπιο, ούτε για την ορθοπεδική εξέταση. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να γίνουν οι εξετάσεις που δεν απαιτούν γδύσιμο (π.χ. η ακρόαση) με τα ρούχα και μετά να βγάλουν τα ρούχα. Το ίδιο θα ήταν από άποψη χρόνου.



Πράγματι, ειδικά το σουτιέν που _ήταν_ απαραίτητο να το βγάλουν (για οπτικό έλεγχο δερματοστιξίας), σίγουρα δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να είναι έτσι καθ' όλη την διάρκεια της εξέτασης. 



> _"μ' αυτά τα κιλά πώς τόλμησες κι έκανες αίτηση για το Λιμενικό;"_
> 
> Αν η προκήρυξη δεν ορίζει μέγιστο/ ελάχιστο ύψος και βάρος των υποψηφίων, σχόλια για τη σωματική διάπλαση του υποψήφιου είναι παράνομα και αποτελούν διάκριση. Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν για τους γιατρούς να το βουλώσουν;



Δεν έχεις δίκιο στην διατύπωσή σου. Η προκήρυξη όντως θέτει όρια σε βάρος/ύψος (το αναφέρει και στο άρθρο του ζούγκλα, ότι μια από τις εξετάσεις ήταν υψομέτρηση), αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι σχόλια τέτοιου τύπου είναι θεμιτά ή επιτρέπονται. Δηλαδή αν κάποιος πάει και είναι πιο κοντός ή πιο βαρύς πρέπει να κόβεται, όχι να κόβεται και να του τη λένε κι από πάνω με τέτοιου είδους υποτιμητικά/προσβλητικά σχόλια. Ούτως ή άλλως τα όρια είναι γνωστά, οπότε αν κάποιος είναι πιο κοντός ή πιο βαρύς και πάει παρόλαυτά να εξεταστεί, τον χρόνο του χάνει. 



> Τέλος,
> _Εξετασθήκαμε από άντρες γιατρούς, αντί για γυναίκες όπως προβλέπεται από τη νόμιμη διαδικασία. _
> 
> Το βασικότερο και μεγαλύτερο λάθος, αν έτσι λέει ο κανονισμός. Και αν δεν ήθελαν να ακολουθήσουν τον κανονισμό, ας έβαζαν τις υποψήφιες να υπογράψουν ότι δέχονται να εξεταστούν από άντρες μόνο.



O κανονισμός φυσικά το λέει και είναι και αυτονόητο άλλωστε, αλλά λέει και κατι άλλο εύλογο: εφόσον υπάρχουν. Αν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι, δεν γίνονται και οι εξετάσεις; Όχι φυσικά. Συνήθως όμως αν όχι γυναίκες γιατροί υπάρχει τουλάχιστον νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό που καλούνται ώστε να είναι παρούσες. Ούτως ή άλλως και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπήρχε γυναίκα γιατρός παρούσα. 



azimuthios said:


> +1000 για το ποστ 19 του Δρα!



Άρα και +1000 στα λάθος δεδομένα που παραθέτει και επικαλείται, ε; 

Είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας τελικά.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2011)

Πάντως έχει πλάκα όταν γίνονται συζητήσεις χωρίς να παρατίθεται και η σχετική νομοθεσία:

ΠΔ133/2002 «Για την κρίση Σωματικής Ικανότητας στρατευσίμων, αυτών που κατατάσσονται στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις καθώς και του στρατιωτικού προσωπικού γενικά»
ΠΔ53/2003 «Τροποποίηση του Π.Δ.133/2002»
Διευκρινίσεις επί της διαδικασίας υψομέτρησης – ψυχοτεχνικών δοκιμασιών και υγειονομικών εξετάσεων που αφορούν σε διαγωνισμούς κατάταξης όλων των κατηγοριών προσωπικού Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. (Α/Ξ – Υ/Ξ – Λ/Φ)
Προσωπική εμπειρία από υγειονομικές εξετάσεις όταν μπήκα στη ΣΜΑ το 1986 (καμία σχέση με τα όσα λέει ο Δόκτωρ στο #19): Σαράντα-σαράντα άτομα μπαίναμε σε μια αίθουσα (που βρομοκοπούσε σαν στάβλος) και βγάζαμε όλα τα ρούχα μας, οπότε εντελώς γυμνούς μας εξέτασαν τρεις-τέσσερις γιατροί — κι ήταν μέσα και μια νοσοκόμα (που 'τρωγε ένα σάντουιτς). Μας ζητήθηκε να κάνουμε διάφορα, όπως π.χ. να κρατάμε προς τα πάνω το πέος μας για να εξετάσουν οπτικά τους όρχεις μας (κρυψορχία ή εκτοπία / έλλειψη ενός όρχεως) ή να σκύψουμε προς την άλλη μεριά (τα χέρια αγγίζουν τα δάχτυλα των ποδιών) και οι γιατροί επιθεωρούσαν από πίσω (οπτικά, από κάνα μέτρο απόσταση). Στα χάι-λάιτ η απάντηση συνυποψηφίου κατά την εξέταση των όρχεων σε ερώτηση γιατρού «αυτό εκεί είναι πάντα έτσι πρησμένο;»: «Όχι» του λέει, «εδώ πέρα μέσα μού το πρήξατε».


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> O κανονισμός φυσικά το λέει και είναι και αυτονόητο άλλωστε, αλλά λέει και κατι άλλο εύλογο: εφόσον υπάρχουν. Αν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι, δεν γίνονται και οι εξετάσεις; Όχι φυσικά. Συνήθως όμως αν όχι γυναίκες γιατροί υπάρχει τουλάχιστον νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό που καλούνται ώστε να είναι παρούσες. Ούτως ή άλλως και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπήρχε γυναίκα γιατρός παρούσα.



Αν το διαβάσεις καλύτερα λέει ότι μπήκε μέσα μια γιατρός με στηθοσκόπιο, έκανε την ακρόαση και έφυγε. Δεν ήταν παρούσα σε όλη τη διαδικασία, όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως έχει πλάκα όταν γίνονται συζητήσεις χωρίς να παρατίθεται και η σχετική νομοθεσία:


Νομίζω ότι η σχετική νομοθεσία για το προκείμενο είναι προβληματική. Δεν έχει σημασία μόνο αν η διαδικασία ήταν νόμιμη, αλλά και αν έγινε σεβαστή η ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια (και άλλα τέτοια φλούφλικα). Εξάλλου, η σχετική νομοθεσία δεν έχει και μεγάλη σχέση, διότι με την ίδια λογική, επειδή κάποτε δεν προσλαμβάνονταν γυναίκες στα σώματα ασφαλείας βάσει της νομοθεσίας, όσες ήθελαν να γίνουν λιμενικίνες θα έπρεπε να λαμβάνουν υπόψη την απαγόρευση και να μη μιλάνε. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι οι νόμοι είναι θέσφατα, ούτε ότι δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Και για να το πάω παραπέρα αυτό της Παλάβρας, ο νόμος είναι πιο πάνω από τους εσωτερικούς κανονισμούς. Έτσι και ο στρατός δεν μπορεί να ζητάει από τους υποψήφιους πράγματα που θα αποτελούσαν διάκριση, προσβολή, παρενόχληση κλπ, εφόσον απαγορεύονται και στους άλλους εργοδότες. Τα "έθιμα" και τα "έτσι κάνουν όλοι" δε μετράνε.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 8, 2011)

*-1000 *στις πρακτικές του στρατού που σκοπό έχουν μόνο να μειώσουν την προσωπικότητα του ατόμου και να συντηρούν μια επιεικώς ανόητη νοοτροπία... Αληθινό ή όχι το άρθρο, μικρή σημασία έχει, γιατί γίνονται ίσως και χειρότερα που δεν τα μαθαίνει κανείς ποτέ. 

Αυτά, LostVerse.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 11, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως έχει πλάκα όταν γίνονται συζητήσεις χωρίς να παρατίθεται και η σχετική νομοθεσία:



Oh well. Ας μάθουν πρώτα μερικοί ότι υπάρχουν υγειονομικές εξετάσεις για να μπει κάποιος σε ΕΔ/ΣΑ καθώς και τι είναι αυτά, και μετά ας προχωρήσουν και στα πιο σύνθετα. Διότι εκ του αποτελέσματος κρίνοντας, αν κάτι γραφτεί με έναν συγκεκριμένο (σ.σ. πιασάρικο) τρόπο, ούτε νόμοι έχουν σημασία ούτε τίποτα. Απλά θα γίνει πιστευτό με κλειστά μάτια. 



> Στα χάι-λάιτ η απάντηση συνυποψηφίου κατά την εξέταση των όρχεων σε ερώτηση γιατρού «αυτό εκεί είναι πάντα έτσι πρησμένο;»: «Όχι» του λέει, «εδώ πέρα μέσα μού το πρήξατε».



Αυτό πρέπει να είναι ο αστικός μύθος των εξετάσεων. Μέχρι σήμερα το έχω ακούσει 3 φορές και σε παραπάνω από μια εκδοχές.



SBE said:


> Και για να το πάω παραπέρα αυτό της Παλάβρας, ο νόμος είναι πιο πάνω από τους εσωτερικούς κανονισμούς. Έτσι και ο στρατός δεν μπορεί να ζητάει από τους υποψήφιους πράγματα που θα αποτελούσαν διάκριση, προσβολή, παρενόχληση κλπ, εφόσον απαγορεύονται και στους άλλους εργοδότες. Τα "έθιμα" και τα "έτσι κάνουν όλοι" δε μετράνε.



Εξαρτάται από το νόμο. Δεν έχουν όλοι οι νόμοι την ίδια βαρύτητα, εξού και αναφέρεται στην αποστολή των σωμάτων ασφαλείας και ενόπλων δυνάμεων ότι η λειτουργία τους διέπεται από ειδικούς εσωτερικούς κανονισμούς και δεν δεσμεύεται από την υπόλοιπη νομοθεσία. 
Αν τώρα κάποιος εσωτερικός κανονισμός αντιφάσκει με το σύνταγμα π.χ. είναι προφανές ότι επικρατεί το δεύτερο, όπως προφανές είναι ότι τέτοιος κανονισμός έχει εξ ορισμού πέσει σε αχρηστία. 




azimuthios said:


> *-1000 *στις πρακτικές του στρατού που σκοπό έχουν μόνο να μειώσουν την προσωπικότητα του ατόμου και να συντηρούν μια επιεικώς ανόητη νοοτροπία... Αληθινό ή όχι το άρθρο, μικρή σημασία έχει, γιατί γίνονται ίσως και χειρότερα που δεν τα μαθαίνει κανείς ποτέ.
> 
> Αυτά, LostVerse.



Άρα το +1000 σου πάει σε ένα 10, βαριά 15% του ποστ του δόκτορα. 

Στα υπόλοιπα ουσιαστικά λες ευθέως ότι δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα να πιστέψεις ακόμα και σε ψέματα, αρκεί αυτά να συμφωνούν με την εκάστοτε άποψή σου. 

Τι να πω, εντυπωσιακό. Περαστικά μας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2011)

Δε μιλάω τόσες μέρες γιατί δεν μ' αρέσει να μεταφέρω εμπειρίες τρίτων, και ειδικά στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, που από την αρχή φορτίστηκε σημαντικά, να βγω και να πω με υφάκι ότι να... μια φίλη μου πήρε μέρος, και το και το. Αλλά ρε παιδιά, εντάξει, κοντεύω να σκάσω. Για την ιστορία, λοιπόν, να πω ότι σύμφωνα με τη φίλη μου, που δεν είχε λόγο να μου πει ψέματα, τα γεγονότα είναι όπως τα λέει το άρθρο, αν εξαιρέσουμε τα σεξιστικά σχόλια που, τουλάχιστον στην ομάδα της, δεν υπήρξαν. Τα κορίτσια έμπαιναν ανά ομάδες στην αίθουσα μόνο με το σλιπάκι, και έκαναν τις ασκήσεις που περιγράφονται. Τώρα, από 'κει και πέρα, ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του, και ειρωνείες δεν χρειάζονται. Για μένα,τουλάχιστον, το λιμενικό δεν είναι σώμα στρατού, και θα μπορούσε να ακολουθηθεί διαφορετική διαδικασία που να διαφυλάσσει την αξιοπρέπεια των συμμετεχόντων. Αλλά είπαμε, απόψεις είναι αυτές. Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να αποκλείουμε τα πάντα εκ των προτέρων, καθώς στην τελική η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι συμβαίνουν πράγματα που μοιάζουν εξωφρενικά. Αλλά συμβαίνουν. Ας αφήνουμε ένα περιθώριο. Αυτά, και λυπάμαι αν ύψωσα τους τόνους.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 12, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Δε μιλάω τόσες μέρες γιατί δεν μ' αρέσει να μεταφέρω εμπειρίες τρίτων, και ειδικά στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, που από την αρχή φορτίστηκε σημαντικά, να βγω και να πω με υφάκι ότι να... μια φίλη μου πήρε μέρος, και το και το. Αλλά ρε παιδιά, εντάξει, κοντεύω να σκάσω. Για την ιστορία, λοιπόν, να πω ότι σύμφωνα με τη φίλη μου, που δεν είχε λόγο να μου πει ψέματα, τα γεγονότα είναι όπως τα λέει το άρθρο, αν εξαιρέσουμε τα σεξιστικά σχόλια που, τουλάχιστον στην ομάδα της, δεν υπήρξαν. Τα κορίτσια έμπαιναν ανά ομάδες στην αίθουσα μόνο με το σλιπάκι, και έκαναν τις ασκήσεις που περιγράφονται. Τώρα, από 'κει και πέρα, ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του, και ειρωνείες δεν χρειάζονται. Για μένα,τουλάχιστον, το λιμενικό δεν είναι σώμα στρατού, και θα μπορούσε να ακολουθηθεί διαφορετική διαδικασία που να διαφυλάσσει την αξιοπρέπεια των συμμετεχόντων. Αλλά είπαμε, απόψεις είναι αυτές. Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να αποκλείουμε τα πάντα εκ των προτέρων, καθώς στην τελική η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι συμβαίνουν πράγματα που μοιάζουν εξωφρενικά. Αλλά συμβαίνουν. Ας αφήνουμε ένα περιθώριο. Αυτά, και λυπάμαι αν ύψωσα τους τόνους.



Αν με αυτό σου το μήνυμα ύψωσες τους τόνους δεν τολμάω να φανταστώ τι έγινε με κάποια άλλα μηνύματα σ' αυτό το νήμα 

Κατά τα άλλα, οι περισσότεροι εμπειρίες τρίτων μεταφέρουν. Προσωπικά έχω περάσει αυτές τις εξετάσεις δυο φορές σε δυο διαφορετικές σχολές, χωρίς ΦΥΣΙΚΑ να θεωρώ τις εμπειρίες μου αντιπροσωπευτικές. Και οι εμπειρίες τρίτων όμως δεδομένα είναι, δεν χρειάζεται να νιώθει κανείς άσχημα αν τις παραθέσει, αυτό έλειπε. 

Το Λιμενικό είναι ένοπλο σώμα ασφαλείας, ως τέτοιο υπόκειται σε όλους τους κανονισμούς περί υγειονομικών εξετάσεων όσον αφορά την εισαγωγή προσωπικού, πράγμα που καλώς ή κακώς περιλαμβάνει το σύνολο του ένστολου προσωπικού, δηλαδή και τους γραφειάδες. Με αυτό μπορεί κανείς να συμφωνήσει ή διαφωνήσει, αλλά θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να λάβει υπόψην του ότι δεν είναι ελληνική πατέντα. 

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το όλο θέμα ξεκίνησε από μια συγκεκριμένη επώνυμη καταγγελία, η οποία μπορεί να σημαίνει πολλά, μπορεί να μην σημαίνει και τίποτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2011)

Προς το παρόν, θα παρακαλέσω να κατέβουν οι τόνοι.

Ας προσπαθήσουμε να συζητάμε για θέματα δύσκολα επειδή είναι και τεχνικά σύνθετα και πολιτικά φορτισμένα με παράθεση στοιχείων και όχι συναισθημάτων, χαρακτηρισμών και κριτικών ad hominem. Μερικά από τα πιο πρόσφατα ποστ σε αυτό το νήμα περιέχουν προσωπικές αιχμές, κρίσεις κ.ά. στοιχεία που δεν πλουτίζουν αυτό εδώ, το κοινό μας φόρουμ, και δεν προωθούν την κουλτούρα ενός παραγωγικού διαλόγου. Σε τελευταία ανάλυση, όταν τελειώσουν τα επιχειρήματά μας ή όσα έχουμε να συνεισφέρουμε στη συζήτηση, ας σταματήσουμε. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε την τελευταία λέξη. Εδώ δεν βγάζουμε νικητές και ηττημένους.

Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι ο αστικός μύθος των εξετάσεων. Μέχρι σήμερα το έχω ακούσει 3 φορές και σε παραπάνω από μια εκδοχές.


 A, την όποια επακολούθηση δεν μπορώ να τη γνωρίζω — εγώ έδωσα το 1986 και δεν χρειάστηκε να ξαναπάω για ιατρική δοκιμασία επειδή πέρασα με την πρώτη.  

Αλλά βέβαια απ' την άλλη, ο χώρος των ΕΔ έχει πράγματι και αυτός ένα γενναίο μερίδιο απ' τους δικούς του περιαστικούς μύθους... :inno:


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> A, την όποια επακολούθηση δεν μπορώ να τη γνωρίζω — εγώ έδωσα το 1986 και δεν χρειάστηκε να ξαναπάω για ιατρική δοκιμασία επειδή πέρασα με την πρώτη.
> 
> Αλλά βέβαια απ' την άλλη, ο χώρος των ΕΔ έχει πράγματι και αυτός ένα γενναίο μερίδιο απ' τους δικούς του περιαστικούς μύθους... :inno:



Α, δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι πρώτη φορά ακούστηκε το '86 στις δικές σου εξετάσεις; Προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος περίμενε και είχε προετοιμασμένη την ατάκα από πριν. Σιγά μην το σκέφτηκε εκείνη την ώρα. 

(σόρι για το ξέθαμα, τώρα το είδα)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2012)

Α, δεν «θεωρώ» τίποτα. Κουβέντα κάνουμε. :)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

Σίγουρα κουβέντα κάνουμε απλώς, αλλά έτσι όπως το έγραψες το παρουσίαζες περίπου ως δεδομένο, χωρίς φυσικά να σημαίνει τίποτα αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2012)

Το δεδομένο ήταν πως μετέφερα αυτό στο οποίο ήμουν αυτήκοος μάρτυς. Την όποια προϊστορία όμως την αγνοούσα μέχρι που έγινε κουβέντα εδώ.


----------

